# Disprin/Asprin



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

I was told to take 75mg of asprin after my ET which was 4 days ago, I got mixed up and took 75mg of dispersible asprin.  Does this work in the same way?  Have I jeapordised my chances of success by making this mistake?
Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Don't worry  It's exactly the same thing, 75mg aspiring is the same whether it's a branded product (e.g. Disprin), whether it's enteric coated or dispersible/soluble.

Lots of     for the remainder of your 2ww
Maz x


----------

